# Yard sale find



## Joeforbes (May 14, 2011)

I found these at a yard sale for $20. Mostly pins, but there are some other small pieces of jewelry mixed in there. 1008.7 grams total.


----------



## Aristo (May 14, 2011)

Today's junkyard find....
Just kidding.
Enjoy.


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2011)

:shock: 
The "junk yard" comment got me at first....


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2011)

A friend of mine told me to post this so here it is.... 
One of my sellers brought a load of material yesterday,and gave us this board as a gift! As of right now it is staying in my collection,but I may sell it to a collector,if the price is right.
Btw...the white stuff is just thermal grease.


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 19, 2011)

Aristo
I am watching on ebay.
Nice


----------

